# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  طائفه من الصلوات المختاره فى الصلاه على الرسول

## على الصغير

*طائفه من الصلوات المختاره فى الصلاه على الرسول 
1-اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

2- اللهم صل على وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلاه ساطعه البهاء جميله السناء باهره الرواء 

3-اللهم صل عليه صلاه تكون باذنك واقيه من البلاء وبحولك شافيه من الادواء وبفضلك محققه للامل والرجاء 

4- اللهم صل عليه صلاه تنبع من روح المحبه منا والولاء وتصدر من صميم الاخلاص منا والوفاء وتستمد من احسانك كل الرضاء 

5- اللهم صل على نبينا الحبيب صلاه تذكرنى بخلقه الكريم كلما تلوتها وتشوقنى الى جنابه الرحيم كاما رددتها وتهدينى طريقهالمستقيم كلما كررتها 


6-اللهم صل عليه صلاه يكون من بركاتها صلاح الحال ومن نفحاتها حسن المال وان نرقى بها فى معارج التقى والكمال 

7-اللهم صل على خير الورى وافضل من اختار ربنا واجتبى وجعله اكمل قدوه تقتدى 

8- اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد صلاه تكون لك رضاء ولحقه اداء واعطه الوسيله والفضيله وابعثه المقام المحمود الذى وعدته واجزه عنا ماهو اهله واجزه افضل ماجازيت نبيا عن امته وصل على جميع اخوانه من النبيين والصالحيين يارحم الراحميين 

9-اللهم انك امرتنا فى القران الكريم ان نصلى ونسلم على هذا النبى الرؤوف الرحيم وهانحن أولاء نلبى ونجتهد فى الصلاه عليه ماوسعنا الجهد ونقدم بين يديك صلاه وسلاما فأقبل اللهم صلواتنا عليه واجعلها سببا فى عفوك ومرضاتك ومدخلا الى طريق هدايتك وسبيلا الى رضاء اسعد مخلوقاتك 

10-اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عبد الله ورسوله الكريم الذى احبه ربه ورعاه وادبه ادبا ربانيا واجتباه 

11- اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد الذى ارسله ربه رحمه للخلق وارتضاه وبعثه بالنور والهدى لمن وفقه لاتباع رضاه 

12- اللهم صل عليه صلاه تسعد بها قلبه فى مثواه وترضى بها روحه فى علاه وتكرم بها اله ومن ولاه 

13- الهم صل على النبى واله صلاه تكافى بها كل من اراد الطاعه لامرك فى صلواته ورغب فى ان يتشبه بالملائكه فى قرباته 

14- الهم اعطه الفضل والفضيله والشرف والوسيله والدرجه الرفيعه والمنزله الشامخه المنيفه

15-اللهم اعط محمدا سؤله وبلغه ماموله واجعله اول شافع واول مشفع 

16- اللهم عظم برهانه وثقل ميزانه وابلغ حجته وارفع فى اعلى المقربين درجته 

17- اللهم احشرنا فى زمرته واجعلنا من اهل شفاعته واحينا على سنته وتوفنا على ملته واوردنا حوضه واسقنا بكاسه غير خزايا ولانادمين ولافاتنين ولامفتونيين امين يارب العالمين 

18-اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد عدد خلقك ورضا نفسك وزنه عرشك ومداد كلماتك 

19- اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد فى كل لمحه ونفس عدد ماوسعه علم الله 

20-اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وصل على سيدنا محمد كلما غفل عن ذكرك الغافلون وصل عليه صلاه دائمه متجدده الى يوم الدين 
*

----------


## مرهف

*طائفه من الصلوات المختاره فى الصلاه على الرسول 
1-اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد


*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*جزاك الله الف خير اخى 
والدال على الخير كفاعله 
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*   جزاك الله الف خير                                                                    اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد الفاتح لما أغلق ، والخـاتم لما سبق ، ناصـر الحق بالحق ، الهـادي إلى صراطك المستقيم ، وعلى آله حق قدره ومقداره العظيم "
*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
*

----------

